# John Piper's New Coat



## JM (Jun 10, 2009)

[video=youtube;XRg7lpozNzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRg7lpozNzU[/video]


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 10, 2009)

Mark Driscoll makes the typical almost-line-crosser jokes haha...


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 10, 2009)

Not in an episcopalian sort of way...


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jun 10, 2009)

I was there when he did this, and I thought it was touching, and while Driscoll is always a little coarse, it was great to se the Father-Son interaction between Mark and Dr. Piper.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 10, 2009)

Contra Marcion said:


> I was there when he did this, and I thought it was touching, and while Driscoll is always a little coarse, it was great to se the Father-Son interaction between Mark and Dr. Piper.




When/where was this?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 10, 2009)

I think it is sweet, very thoughtful. It is neat to see Driscoll honour Piper in this way.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2009)

Preachers often think otherwise, but it has always seemed to me that they are only rarely among the best of comedians, and should mostly stick to their lasts.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought this was great. Nice of Driscoll and his church to do that.

As far as Driscoll's humor in this instance being "close to the line..." well, I have to say that you wouldn't like me because that is pretty close to how I operate in my context... 

I want to also add that I found Piper's admission that his coat was $5 to be very humbling. I don't even have T-shirts that cost that little. I was convicted.


----------



## Spriles (Jun 10, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Contra Marcion said:
> 
> 
> > I was there when he did this, and I thought it was touching, and while Driscoll is always a little coarse, it was great to se the Father-Son interaction between Mark and Dr. Piper.
> ...



2008 Desiring God National conference during the panel discussion on the first night. I was there, it was really cool moment.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope it has a warm zip in lining


----------

